# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kush e urdheron njeriun zemra apo truri?

## Gimi3

E shtrova kete pyetje
se ka shume raste qe zemra te
thot te besh ndryshe
dhe truri ndryshe
shpesh degjojme :e bera keshtu
se keshtu ma tha zemra
ose e bera keshtu se keshtu ma tha truri
me cilen eshte me mire te ece njeriu
cfar ti thote truri
apo cfar ndjen ne zemer?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

Vallai une gjithnje shkoj me cka ma thot truri, zemren nuk e mundoj edhe aq.

----------


## Gimi3

Ka raste kur truri mund te mjegullohet prandaj : 
" Pyet zemren tende para se te japin te tjeret pergjigje " 
       ( nganjehere edhe me zemer ben te gjykojme )  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Truri kryen te gjithe funksionin e kontrollit ne trup.Me trurin eshte i lidhur gjithe sistemi nervor.Zemra??? Zemra nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecese nje pompe gjaku ne kete aspekt,edhe pse funksioni i saj eshte po aq i rendesishem dhe i pazevendesueshm sa dhe truri.

Pa tru njeriu eshte si pula kokeprere.Ka ngelur si koncept kjo puna e zemres,ma do zemra-s'ma do zemra.Eshte truri qe vendos gjicka.

----------


## xlindax

sipas mua eshte me mir te degjosh trurin sepse zemra te ben te gabosh.

----------


## DI_ANA

Truri na urdheron po zemra na udheheq.......

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

Nuk eshte se mendojme ne zemer, por zemra perfaqson deshiren per te bere dicka.

Mendoj se bien te dyja ne kompromis per te marre nje vendim!

----------


## Davius

Ka nje shprehje te urte e cila thote: Eshte budalla ai qe degjon zemren!

----------


## Jimi_Hendrix

> Ka nje shprehje te urte e cila thote: Eshte budalla ai qe degjon zemren!



I dashur Davius, po ti nuk e ke degjuar asnje here zemren?  :kryqezohen:

----------


## BvizioN

Do ishe mire qe dikush ta ilustronte mendimin e tij me nje spjegim *Biologjik* mbi menyren egzakte se si zemra (perfeq funksionit te qarkullimit dhe pastrimit te gjakut) kryen dhe ate te komandes!!

Meqe bie fjala.....

----------


## Lioness

Me shkence truri drejton.

Me mitologji, romanticizem e te tjera sentimentalizma ... "zemra."

----------


## shefqeti11

Po te mos ish zemra, truri nuk do funksiononte!
Po te mos ish truri, zemra nuk do mund te udhehiqej!
Qe te dyja jan ne bashkpunim me njera tjetren.

----------


## *Raina*

jane te dyja bashke te kombinuara.zemra flet dhe truri arsyeton.
ne rastin e nje lidhjeje ne fillim eshte truri qe te udheheq e zemra pas i shkon, me pas zemra udheheq dhe truri nuk arsyeton

----------


## bebushja

Fillimisht eshte INSTIKTI qe mendohet dhe perpunohet ne TRU(ndodh procesi) dhe del VEPRIMI,e me pas eshte ZEMRA qe i jep ndenjen ketij veprimi (te mire apo te keq)
Nuk mund ti ndash ky eshte nje proces zinxhire,qe jep llogjike_mendimin e plote te nje vendimi,urdheri,zbatimi(per mire apo per keq),,,

----------


## BvizioN

Te gjithe muskujt e gjymtyreve apo gjithe trupit jane te lidhura me trurin nepermjet fijeve nervore.C'do veprim qe ben trupi i njeriut,eshte truri qe analizon,vendos dhe perfundimisht dergon sinjal tek muskujt nepermjet ketyre fijeve nervore qe ne i quajme Nerv.Pas marrjes se sinjalit ,muskuli kryen veprimin..Ky sistem mnervor eshte shume me i perkryer se c'do sistem komjuterik i krijuar deri ne sot.

Psh....nese padashje dora te vete ne zjarr!Nervet qe ndodhen ne ate pjese te dores qe ka kontaktuar me zjarrin dergojne menjehere sinjalin e alarmit ne Tru,truri analizon situaten dhe dergon menjehere sinjalin per veprim tek muskujt e krahut,te cilet menjehere terheqin doren nga kontakti me zjarrin.Sikur te mos ishin nervet qe sherbejne si nderlidhes te trurit,dora do digjej dhe njeriu nuk do e ndjenteI tere ky proces eshte aq i shpejte sa 1/1000 e sekondit.

Truri eshte komanda e njeriut,harroni ato qe u ka mesuar edukatorja.Edhe pse zemra shikohet si simbol i dashurise dhe njerezit ne menyre metaforike simbolizojne dashurine me zemren,*funksioni i vertete i zemres eshte pompimi i gjakut ne gjithe sistemin trupor* qe rezulton ne pastrimin e ketij gjaku nga dioksidi i karbonit dhe pasurimi i tij me oksigjen.Jane dy organet me kryesore te sistemit trupor por qe kryejne funksione krejtesisht te ndryshme.

----------


## Simpatikja

> Vallai une gjithnje shkoj me cka ma thot truri, zemren nuk e mundoj edhe aq.


Mire e ke ti vallaj qe lodh trurin,se te lodhesh zemren nuk ia vlen se eshte me delikate e shkreta direkt infrakt pastaj :pa dhembe:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Davius

> I dashur Davius, po ti nuk e ke degjuar asnje here zemren?


Unë asnjëherë s'i besoj zemrës, sepse ajo shumë herë të mashtron! Unë logjikoj me mendje, ndërsa më pas me zemër dashuroj! Asesi nuk lejoj që instikti të më mund logjikën!

----------


## zhorzhi

e mira eshte qe  ne disa raste ta degjojme zemren,
megjithate une  mendoj keshtu;degjo  cfare te  thote zemra por  bej  si  
te thote truri  yt dhe asnjehere mos  ji pishman per ate qe ke  bere...

----------


## Gimi3

*zemra eshte libri i te pamurit*

----------


## BaBa

> Kush e urdheron njeriun zemra apo truri?


Ne bashkpunim , Por Duret na Hudheheqin shumicen e Rasteve  :shkelje syri:

----------

